# Games Freezing Problems



## jibber4568 (Nov 3, 2007)

Hi there, i was hoping someone here might be able to help me with a problem.

I have just bought a new machine

Intel Core Duo 2.66GHz

2MB Ram GeIL 2GB (2x1GB) PC2-6400C4 800MHz Black Dragon DDR2 Dual Channel Kit (GB22GB6400C4DC)

ATI Radeon X1950 Pro

Gigabyte P35C-DS3R

Corsair HX 520W ATX2.2 Modular SLI Compliant PSU (CMPSU-520HXUK)

Windows Vista Home Premium 32 bit.

To go with my machine a got myself a few new games to, this is where the problem lies.

Pro Evolution Soccer 2008 - Runs like a dream

Flight Simulator X - Appears to run fine

Bioshock - Always crashes at second load screen (although i do believe this is due to game bugs rather than my machine)

FarCry - Always crashes after about 5 min of uninterupted gameplay (always at different points)

Worlds In Conflict - Can play all the tutorials fine but will always crash about 5 min into game play (always at different points)

Half Life 2 - Crashes during video after selecting new game.

All of these crashes are my screen freezing and i can get no response from computer. Only option is to hit the reset button

Basicly does anyone know why all these games keep crashing on me. I got this pc so i could play games of this level without any problems.

I have attached a dxdiag report aswell if this helps

```
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 11/3/2007, 17:43:17
       Machine name: ELLIOT-PC
   Operating System: Windows Vista™ Home Premium (6.0, Build 6000) (6000.vista_gdr.070627-1500)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
       System Model: P35C-DS3R
               BIOS: Award Modular BIOS v6.00PG
          Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E6750  @ 2.66GHz (2 CPUs), ~2.7GHz
             Memory: 2046MB RAM
          Page File: 1013MB used, 3299MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\Windows
    DirectX Version: DirectX 10
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
     DxDiag Version: 6.00.6000.16386 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
        Card name: Radeon X1950 Pro
     Manufacturer: ATI Technologies Inc.
        Chip type: ATI Radeon Graphics Processor (0x7280)
         DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
       Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_7280&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_9A
   Display Memory: 1278 MB
 Dedicated Memory: 511 MB
    Shared Memory: 767 MB
     Current Mode: 1280 x 1024 (32 bit) (75Hz)
          Monitor: Generic PnP Monitor
      Driver Name: atiumdag.dll,atiumdva.dat,atitmmxx.dll
   Driver Version: 7.14.0010.0532 (English)
      DDI Version: 9Ex
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
 Driver Date/Size: 9/29/2007 02:50:24, 3071488 bytes
      WHQL Logo'd: Yes
  WHQL Date Stamp: 
Device Identifier: {D7B71EE2-31C0-11CF-A461-0A203BC2CA35}
        Vendor ID: 0x1002
        Device ID: 0x7280
        SubSys ID: 0x00000000
      Revision ID: 0x009A
      Revision ID: 0x009A
      Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C 
 Deinterlace Caps: {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {3C5323C1-6FB7-44F5-9081-056BF2EE449D}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {552C0DAD-CCBC-420B-83C8-74943CF9F1A6}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
     DDraw Status: Enabled
       D3D Status: Enabled
       AGP Status: Enabled

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0885&SUBSYS_1458A002&REV_1001
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: RTKVHDA.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5497 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 10/16/2007 18:39:18, 1971928 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

            Description: Realtek Digital Output (Realtek High Definition Audio)
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0885&SUBSYS_1458A002&REV_1001
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: RTKVHDA.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5497 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 10/16/2007 18:39:18, 1971928 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
            Description: Realtek Digital Input (Realtek High Definition Audio)
  Default Sound Capture: Yes
  Default Voice Capture: Yes
            Driver Name: RTKVHDA.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5497 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 10/16/2007 18:39:18, 1971928 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x1
           Format Flags: 0xFFFFF

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Mouse
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Controller (XBOX 360 For Windows)
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x028E
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x2934
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 11/2/2006 08:55:21, 191488 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 11/2/2006 08:55:00, 5888 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 11/2/2006 08:51:13, 54784 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 11/2/2006 09:49:57, 32872 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 11/2/2006 08:51:13, 54784 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 11/2/2006 09:49:57, 32872 bytes
| 
+ PS/2 Compatible Mouse
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0f13
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 11/2/2006 08:51:13, 54784 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 11/2/2006 09:49:54, 31848 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 11/2/2006 09:50:28, 50792 bytes
| Driver: sermouse.sys, 11/2/2006 08:51:11, 19968 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 11/2/2006 09:49:54, 31848 bytes

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 177.6 GB
Total Space: 476.9 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: n/a

      Drive: D:
      Model: TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S203B ATA Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 08:51:44, 67072 bytes

      Drive: F:
      Model: XJ7312I DHX056N SCSI CdRom Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 08:51:44, 67072 bytes

      Drive: E:
      Model: XJ7312I DHX056N SCSI CdRom Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 08:51:44, 67072 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: Intel(R) G33/G31/P35 Express Chipset PCI Express Root Port - 29C1
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_29C1&SUBSYS_50001458&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&1&08
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 09:50:57, 140392 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) G33/G31/P35 Express Chipset Processor to I/O Controller - 29C0
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_29C0&SUBSYS_50001458&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&1&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family PCI Express Root Port 5 - 2948
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2948&SUBSYS_50011458&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&1&E4
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 09:50:57, 140392 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family PCI Express Root Port 4 - 2946
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2946&SUBSYS_50011458&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&1&E3
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 09:50:57, 140392 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family PCI Express Root Port 1 - 2940
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2940&SUBSYS_50011458&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&1&E0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 09:50:57, 140392 bytes

     Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_293E&SUBSYS_A0021458&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&1&D8
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 10/15/2007 17:06:03, 53760 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 293C
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_293C&SUBSYS_50061458&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&1&D7
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 08:55:04, 38400 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 08:55:11, 223744 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 08:55:21, 191488 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hccoin.dll, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 09:46:05, 8704 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 293A
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_293A&SUBSYS_50061458&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&1&EF
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 08:55:04, 38400 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 08:55:11, 223744 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 08:55:21, 191488 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hccoin.dll, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 09:46:05, 8704 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2939
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2939&SUBSYS_50041458&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&1&D2
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 08:55:05, 22528 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 08:55:11, 223744 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 08:55:21, 191488 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2938
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2938&SUBSYS_50041458&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&1&D1
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 08:55:05, 22528 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 08:55:11, 223744 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 08:55:21, 191488 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2937
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2937&SUBSYS_50041458&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&1&D0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 08:55:05, 22528 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 08:55:11, 223744 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 08:55:21, 191488 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2936
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2936&SUBSYS_50041458&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&1&EA
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 08:55:05, 22528 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 08:55:11, 223744 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 08:55:21, 191488 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2935
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2935&SUBSYS_50041458&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&1&E9
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 08:55:05, 22528 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 08:55:11, 223744 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 08:55:21, 191488 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2934
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2934&SUBSYS_50041458&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&1&E8
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 08:55:05, 22528 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 08:55:11, 223744 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 08:55:21, 191488 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family SMBus Controller - 2930
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2930&SUBSYS_50011458&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&1&FB
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 2 port Serial ATA Storage Controller 2 - 2926
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2926&SUBSYS_B0021458&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&1&FD
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 09:49:20, 13416 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 09:50:18, 42600 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 09:49:36, 19048 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 09:50:41, 107112 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 4 port Serial ATA Storage Controller 1 - 2920
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2920&SUBSYS_B0021458&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&1&FA
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 09:49:20, 13416 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 09:50:18, 42600 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 09:49:36, 19048 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 09:50:41, 107112 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9R LPC Interface Controller - 2916
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2916&SUBSYS_50011458&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&1&F8
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msisadrv.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 09:49:20, 13928 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 244E
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_244E&SUBSYS_50001458&REV_92\3&13C0B0C5&1&F0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 09:50:57, 140392 bytes

     Name: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_197B&DEV_2363&SUBSYS_B0001458&REV_02\4&1BE94685&0&00E3
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 09:49:20, 13416 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 09:50:18, 42600 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 09:49:36, 19048 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 09:50:41, 107112 bytes

     Name: Broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter
Device ID: PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4318&SUBSYS_700114E4&REV_02\4&476FCB2&0&00F0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\BCMWL6.SYS, 4.82.0028.0056 (English), 11/2/2006 07:30:53, 464384 bytes

     Name: Realtek RTL8168/8111 Family PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.0)
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8168&SUBSYS_E0001458&REV_01\4&C51E625&0&00E4
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Rtlh86.sys, 6.1837.0926.2006 (English), 11/2/2006 07:30:56, 44544 bytes

     Name: Radeon X1950 Pro Secondary
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_72A0&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_9A\4&4361327&0&0108
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atikmdag.sys, 7.01.0001.0693 (English), 9/29/2007 03:13:56, 3154944 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ativcaxx.cpa, 8/23/2006 21:26:57, 328162 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ativcaxx.vp, 8/23/2006 21:26:57, 929 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ativvpxx.vp, 9/29/2007 05:47:00, 52432 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ativpkxx.vp, 5/30/2007 15:37:38, 2096 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ativokxx.vp, 5/30/2007 15:37:38, 2096 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ativdkxx.vp, 4/18/2007 12:19:50, 2096 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ati2erec.dll, 1.00.0000.0012 (English), 9/29/2007 02:16:42, 49152 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiumdag.dll, 7.14.0010.0532 (English), 9/29/2007 02:50:24, 3071488 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiumdva.dll, 7.14.0010.0167 (English), 9/29/2007 02:37:10, 3887104 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atitmmxx.dll, 6.14.0011.0017 (English), 9/29/2007 03:02:46, 159744 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiicdxx.dat, 7/16/2007 15:37:39, 154206 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiumdva.dat, 9/29/2007 02:36:50, 3107788 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\amdpcom32.dll, 7.14.0010.0001 (English), 9/29/2007 02:27:46, 48128 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Ati2evxx.exe, 6.14.0010.4178 (English), 9/29/2007 03:01:02, 610304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Ati2evxx.dll, 6.14.0010.4176 (English), 9/29/2007 03:02:06, 245760 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atipdlxx.dll, 6.14.0010.2524 (English), 9/29/2007 03:02:36, 266240 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Oemdspif.dll, 6.15.0002.0000 (English), 9/29/2007 03:02:27, 237568 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ati2edxx.dll, 6.14.0010.2512 (English), 9/29/2007 03:02:16, 43520 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ATIDEMGX.dll, 2.00.2827.39688 (English), 9/29/2007 03:02:57, 356352 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atioglxx.dll, 6.14.0010.6956 (English), 9/29/2007 03:03:30, 9850880 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\atiogl.xml, 8/17/2007 09:56:04, 11557 bytes

     Name: Radeon X1950 Pro
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_7280&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_9A\4&4361327&0&0008
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atikmdag.sys, 7.01.0001.0693 (English), 9/29/2007 03:13:56, 3154944 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ativcaxx.cpa, 8/23/2006 21:26:57, 328162 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ativcaxx.vp, 8/23/2006 21:26:57, 929 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ativvpxx.vp, 9/29/2007 05:47:00, 52432 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ativpkxx.vp, 5/30/2007 15:37:38, 2096 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ativokxx.vp, 5/30/2007 15:37:38, 2096 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ativdkxx.vp, 4/18/2007 12:19:50, 2096 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ati2erec.dll, 1.00.0000.0012 (English), 9/29/2007 02:16:42, 49152 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiumdag.dll, 7.14.0010.0532 (English), 9/29/2007 02:50:24, 3071488 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiumdva.dll, 7.14.0010.0167 (English), 9/29/2007 02:37:10, 3887104 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atitmmxx.dll, 6.14.0011.0017 (English), 9/29/2007 03:02:46, 159744 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiicdxx.dat, 7/16/2007 15:37:39, 154206 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiumdva.dat, 9/29/2007 02:36:50, 3107788 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\amdpcom32.dll, 7.14.0010.0001 (English), 9/29/2007 02:27:46, 48128 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Ati2evxx.exe, 6.14.0010.4178 (English), 9/29/2007 03:01:02, 610304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Ati2evxx.dll, 6.14.0010.4176 (English), 9/29/2007 03:02:06, 245760 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atipdlxx.dll, 6.14.0010.2524 (English), 9/29/2007 03:02:36, 266240 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Oemdspif.dll, 6.15.0002.0000 (English), 9/29/2007 03:02:27, 237568 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ati2edxx.dll, 6.14.0010.2512 (English), 9/29/2007 03:02:16, 43520 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ATIDEMGX.dll, 2.00.2827.39688 (English), 9/29/2007 03:02:57, 356352 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atioglxx.dll, 6.14.0010.6956 (English), 9/29/2007 03:03:30, 9850880 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\atiogl.xml, 8/17/2007 09:56:04, 11557 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MP3 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Nero Audible Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,NeAudible.ax,4.05.0013.0000
ATI Media Center Video Encoder,0x00600000,1,1,atimcenc.dll,9.14.0000.60829
ffdshow MPEG-4 Video Decoder,0xff800001,2,1,ffdshow.ax,1.00.0002.1998
Nero Subpicture Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,NeSubpicture.ax,4.05.0013.0000
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16386
ATI MPEG Audio Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,atidvcr.dll,9.14.0000.4873
ffdshow raw video filter,0x00200000,2,1,ffdshow.ax,1.00.0002.1998
Multiple File Output,0x00200000,2,2,WMM2FILT.dll,
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Nero Scene Detector 2,0x00200000,2,0,NeSceneDetector.ax,4.05.0013.0000
ffdshow Audio Decoder,0x3fffffff,1,1,ffdshow.ax,1.00.0002.1998
Nero Stream Buffer Sink,0x00200000,0,0,NeSBE.ax,4.05.0013.0000
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Nero Subtitle,0x00200000,1,1,NeSubtitle.ax,4.05.0013.0000
ATI Ticker,0x00200000,0,1,Ticker.ax,
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,,6.06.6000.16386
Nero3D Video Filter,0x00200000,1,1,NSG_dxFilter.dll,1.05.0002.0000
Nero Digital Audio Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,neaudio.ax,4.05.0013.0000
DV Scenes,0x00200000,1,1,NVDV.dll,3.00.0003.0000
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
ATI EZShare Server,0x00200000,1,0,atidvcr.dll,9.14.0000.4873
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,,11.00.6000.6324
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,11.00.6000.6324
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Nero FTC,0x00200000,1,1,NeFTC.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Decoder,0x005fffff,2,4,msmpeg2vdec.dll,11.00.5840.6324
RealVideo Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,RealMediaSplitter.ax,1.00.0001.0002
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6000.16386
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6000.16386
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Microsoft TV Caption Decoder,0x00200001,1,0,MSTVCapn.dll,6.00.6000.16386
Nero Resize,0x00400000,1,1,NeResize.ax,4.05.0013.0000
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
CBVA DMO wrapper filter,0x00200000,1,1,cbva.dll,6.00.6000.16386
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,,6.06.6000.16386
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Nero AV Synchronizer,0x00200000,1,1,NeAVSync.ax,4.05.0013.0000
ATI EZShare Client,0x00200000,0,1,atidvcr.dll,9.14.0000.4873
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.6000.16386
ATI Time Shift Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,atidvcr.dll,9.14.0000.4873
ATI Time Shift Reader,0x00600000,0,1,atidvcr.dll,9.14.0000.4873
ATI MPEG File Writer,0x00200000,1,0,atidvcr.dll,9.14.0000.4873
ATI MPEG Video Decoder,0x005fffff,1,2,atidvcr.dll,9.14.0000.4873
Nero Audio Stream Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,4.05.0013.0000
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6000.16386
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6000.6324
Nero Digital AVC Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,2,NeNDAud.ax,4.05.0013.0000
Nero Digital AVC File Writer,0x00200000,1,0,NeNDMux.ax,4.05.0013.0000
Nero Digital AVC Video Enc,0x00200000,1,2,NeNDVid.ax,4.05.0013.0000
Nero Digital AVC Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeNDMux.ax,4.05.0013.0000
Nero Digital AVC Muxer,0x00200000,2,1,NeNDMux.ax,4.05.0013.0000
ATI VCR Video Converter,0x00200000,1,1,atidvcr.dll,9.14.0000.4873
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Nero QuickTime(tm) Video Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,NeQTDec.ax,4.05.0013.0000
Nero3D Transition,0x00200000,1,1,NSG_dxFilter.dll,1.05.0002.0000
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,,6.06.6000.16386
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
_ VSO Preview Filter,0x00200000,0,1,VsoVprev.ax,1.01.0005.0031
MMACE ProcAmp,0x00200000,0,2,MMACEFilters.dll,
Nero Digital AVC Subpicture Enc,0x00200000,1,0,NeNDMux.ax,4.05.0013.0000
Nero Format Converter,0x00200000,1,1,NeroFormatConv.ax,4.05.0013.0000
ATI Video Format Converter,0x00200000,1,1,atidvcr.dll,9.14.0000.4873
Nero Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,1,1,NeOverlayMixer.ax,4.05.0013.0000
Nero MP4 Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,NeMP4Splitter.ax,4.05.0013.0000
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,,6.06.6000.16386
Nero Video Decoder HD,0x00400000,3,1,nevideohd.ax,4.05.0013.0000
HighMAT and MPV Navigator Filter,0x00200000,0,3,HMNavigator.ax,4.05.0013.0000
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16386
Nero Photo Source,0x00200000,0,1,NePhotoSource.ax,4.05.0013.0000
Nero Video Analyzer,0x00200000,2,0,NeVideoAnalyzer.ax,4.05.0013.0000
ATI Media Center Audio Encoder,0x00600000,1,1,atimcenc.dll,9.14.0000.60829
Nero ES Video Reader,0x00600000,0,1,NDParser.ax,4.05.0013.0000
Microsoft MPEG-2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6000.6324
DV Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,NVDV.dll,3.00.0003.0000
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Nero Audio CD Filter,0x00200000,0,1,NeAudCD.ax,4.05.0013.0000
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
ATI CC Multiplexer,0x00200000,1,1,atidvcr.dll,9.14.0000.4873
Nero3D Text Effect,0x00200000,1,1,NSG_dxFilter.dll,1.05.0002.0000
ATI MPEG Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,atidvcr.dll,9.14.0000.4873
ATI VCR Stream Sink,0x00200000,0,0,atidvcr.dll,9.14.0000.4873
Nero Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeVideoRenderer.ax,4.05.0013.0000
Nero PresentationGraphics Decoder,0x00600000,2,1,NeBDGraphic.ax,4.05.0013.0000
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,,6.06.6000.16386
Nero DVD Navigator,0x00600000,0,12,nedvd.ax,4.05.0013.0000
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6000.16386
ATI Media Center Multiplexer,0x00400000,2,1,atimcenc.dll,9.14.0000.60829
Capture ASF Writer,0x00200000,0,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Nero InteractiveGraphics Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,NeBDGraphic.ax,4.05.0013.0000
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16386
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Nero Sound Processor,0x00200000,1,1,NeSoundProc.ax,4.05.0013.0000
ATI MPEG Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,atidvcr.dll,9.14.0000.4873
Proxy Sink,0x00200000,1,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
RealMedia Source,0x00600000,0,0,RealMediaSplitter.ax,1.00.0001.0002
Nero Audio Sample Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,4.05.0013.0000
Nero Vcd Navigator,0x00600000,0,2,NeVCD.ax,4.05.0013.0000
Proxy Source,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Nero Audio Processor,0x00200000,1,1,NeAudioConv.ax,4.05.0013.0000
ATI MPEG Multiplexer,0x00200000,2,1,atidvcr.dll,9.14.0000.4873
ATI Audio Delay Filter,0x00200000,1,1,atidvcr.dll,9.14.0000.4873
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,,11.00.6000.6324
Nero Mpeg2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,NeVCR.ax,4.05.0013.0000
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,6.00.6000.16386
Nero Audio Decoder 2,0x00600000,1,1,neaudio2.ax,4.05.0013.0000
Nero Video Stream Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,4.05.0013.0000
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
MMACE SoftEmu,0x00200000,0,2,MMACEFilters.dll,
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16386
Nero Stream Buffer Source,0x00200000,0,0,NeSBE.ax,4.05.0013.0000
ATI Video Scaler Filter,0x00200000,1,1,atidvcr.dll,9.14.0000.4873
Nero PS Muxer,0x00200000,1,1,NePSMuxer.ax,4.05.0013.0000
RealAudio Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,RealMediaSplitter.ax,1.00.0001.0002
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,,6.06.6000.16386
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
MMACE DeInterlace,0x00200000,0,2,MMACEFilters.dll,
Overlay Mixer2,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Nero Splitter,0x00600000,1,3,NeSplitter.ax,4.05.0013.0000
Nero Deinterlace,0x00200000,1,1,NeDeinterlace.ax,4.05.0013.0000
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,,6.06.6000.16386
ATI CC Splitter Filter,0x00200000,1,1,atidvcr.dll,9.14.0000.4873
Nero File Source / Splitter,0x00600000,0,3,NeFSource.ax,4.05.0013.0000
Microsoft MPEG-2 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6000.6324
WST Pager,0x00800000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,6.06.6000.16386
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
ffdshow Audio Processor,0x00200000,1,1,ffdshow.ax,1.00.0002.1998
ATI Noise Reduction Filter,0x00200000,1,1,atidvcr.dll,9.14.0000.4873
Nero Video Processor,0x00200000,1,1,NeroVideoProc.ax,4.05.0013.0000
Nero Video Decoder,0x00600000,2,2,nevideo.ax,4.05.0013.0000
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.06.6000.16386
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.06.6000.16386
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Nero Sound Switcher,0x00200000,1,1,NeSoundSwitch.ax,4.05.0013.0000
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft AC3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msac3enc.dll,11.00.6000.6324
Nero Audio CD Navigator,0x00200000,0,1,NeAudCD.ax,4.05.0013.0000
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6000.16386
ATI Audio Pitch Correction Filter,0x00200000,1,1,atidvcr.dll,9.14.0000.4873
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,,6.06.6000.16386
Nero Thumbnail Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,NeBDThumbnail.ax,4.05.0013.0000
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6000.16386
Nero Scene Detector,0x00200000,1,0,NeSceneDetector.ax,4.05.0013.0000
Nero Stream Control,0x00200000,1,1,NeStreamControl.ax,1.00.0000.0000
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
NetBridge,0x00200000,2,0,netbridge.dll,6.01.6000.16386
Nero Sample Queue,0x00200000,1,1,NeSampleQueue.ax,1.00.0000.0000
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,,6.06.6000.16386
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Nero File Source,0x00200000,0,1,NeFileSrc.ax,4.05.0013.0000
Nero QuickTime(tm) Audio Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,NeQTDec.ax,4.05.0013.0000
Nero File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,NeFileSourceAsync.ax,4.05.0013.0000
Nero Ogg Splitter,0x00400000,1,1,NeOggSplitter.ax,4.05.0013.0000
Nero DVD Decoder,0x00600000,2,2,nevideo.ax,4.05.0013.0000
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
ATI Video Rotation Filter,0x00200000,1,1,atidvcr.dll,9.14.0000.4873
Microsoft MPEG-1/DD Audio Decoder,0x005fffff,1,1,msmpeg2adec.dll,11.00.5840.6324
Nero Digital Parser,0x00600000,0,3,NDParser.ax,4.05.0013.0000
RealMedia Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,RealMediaSplitter.ax,1.00.0001.0002
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16386
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,,6.06.6000.16386
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Media Center Extender Encryption Filter,0x00200000,2,2,Mcx2Filter.dll,6.01.6000.16386
AudioRecorder WAV Dest,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6000.16386
AudioRecorder Wave Form,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6000.16386
SoundRecorder Null Renderer,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6000.16386
Nero Frame Capture,0x00200000,1,1,NeCapture.ax,4.05.0013.0000
Nero Video Sample Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,4.05.0013.0000
ATI VCR Stream Source,0x00600000,0,0,atidvcr.dll,9.14.0000.4873
HighMAT/MPV Navigator Client Filter,0x00200000,0,0,HMNavigator.ax,4.05.0013.0000
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Nero DV Splitter,0x00200000,1,2,NeDVSplitter.ax,4.05.0013.0000
Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,evr.dll,5.00.0001.0001
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.6000.16386
ATI FM-On-Demand Filter,0x00200000,1,1,atidvcr.dll,9.14.0000.4873
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6000.16386

WDM Streaming Data Transforms:
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6000.16386

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6000.16386
ffdshow video encoder,0x00100000,1,1,ffdshow.ax,1.00.0002.1998
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6000.16386
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
ffdshow Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
x264 - H264/AVC encoder,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
ATI MPEG Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,atidvcr.dll,9.14.0000.4873
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Messenger Audio Codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386

Audio Capture Sources:
Realtek Digital Input (Realtek ,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6000.16386

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16386

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
Realtek HD Digital input,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6000.16386
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6000.16386
Realtek HDA SPDIF Out,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6000.16386

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386

Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.6000.16386

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.6000.16386
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.6000.16386

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6000.16386
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6000.16386
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6000.16386

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6000.16386

Audio Renderers:
Speakers (Realtek High Definiti,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16386
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16386
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16386
DirectSound: Realtek Digital Output (Realtek High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16386
DirectSound: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16386
Realtek Digital Output (Realtek,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16386
```
Any help is much appreciated.

Jibber4568


----------



## jibber4568 (Nov 3, 2007)

Also this is my results from driveragent.com if it helps


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check your tempretures


----------



## jibber4568 (Nov 3, 2007)

These are my system temps. As far as i know they are ok.

However i dont know of a way to check my graphics card temp. There is nothing about it in catalyst control.

This is my tower which is meant to be very good at keeping everything cool.

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-046-TT

Do i maybe need new/more fans or to change speeds on some.










Cheers


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Your +12V reading of 13.65V is outside the accepted +-5% range (11.4 to 12.6V). The +12V rail powers the graphics card.

Was your temps screenshot taken at idle or under stress?


----------



## jibber4568 (Nov 3, 2007)

Completly idle. Just had firefox and the pc wizard scanner open


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Check the PSU voltages in BIOS or with another monitor like Everest or Speedfan to confirm the high reading. If it's a weak/faulty PSU on a new machine, it needs to be replaced before it damages any other components.


----------



## jibber4568 (Nov 3, 2007)

Ok. Is this value preset by the psu then? Not something i can change. It is a brand new psu that i got at the same time as everything else


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

No, it's nothing you can fix by changing a setting, unfortunately. Sometimes they come like that from the factory, more often the quality decreases over time. If you get similar readings in BIOS and another monitor program then send it back for a replacement.


----------



## jibber4568 (Nov 3, 2007)

Ok in my bios it just says

+12v [OK]


I downloaded SensorView Pro

On initial run everything returned as zero so i rebooted my machine.

When i ran it after the reboot the system alarm came on as a constant buzz.

These were the results










At one point in sensorview the +12v did also flicker between 9.something and 10.something before settleing on what is is in the above pic.

Cheers mate


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what does this list them as
http://www.cpuid.com/pcwizard.php
the 520 may be a bit light for the system


----------



## jibber4568 (Nov 3, 2007)

dai said:


> what does this list them as
> http://www.cpuid.com/pcwizard.php
> the 520 may be a bit light for the system


Post 4 is the results from pc wizard


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

sorry missed it what do you get from the bios


----------



## jibber4568 (Nov 3, 2007)

dai said:


> sorry missed it what do you get from the bios


+12V [OK]


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i would go by that then,does'nt your m/b come with it's own specific monitoring progam


----------



## jibber4568 (Nov 3, 2007)

Not that i know of. May be one on the disk, ill have a look


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i was on another thread earlier and i am sure the details posted were from a gigabyte m/b software
giving temps voltages and fan speeds


----------



## jibber4568 (Nov 3, 2007)

Yeah found it. These are its results


----------



## jibber4568 (Nov 3, 2007)

Ok now im confused.

Speedfan has my 12V at 0.90V


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

everything looks good except the system temp is the case out in the open for good air circulation
check if the intake fans have filters and that they are clear of dust
lift your ram voltage by 0.02v and see if that fixes it listed to run at 1.9-2v 
does easy tune give you a ram voltage reading if not check with this
http://www.cpuid.com/download/cpu-z-141.zip


----------



## jibber4568 (Nov 3, 2007)

Fans are fine, pc is only a couple of weeks old.

How do i change the ram voltage, bios i assume. Is it pretty straightforward??

Here are the results from cpu-z
Results are exactly the same for slots 1 and 2


----------



## jibber4568 (Nov 3, 2007)

What should my system temp be approx?
Not sure as to why it is high as i have a large 25cm fan in the side panel that should be keeping everything cool


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

lift the ram voltage by 0.02 and see if it makes a difference


----------



## jibber4568 (Nov 3, 2007)

In bios had the option for ddr2 ddr3 voltage control. Selected +0.02. In cpu-z is still states 1.8 V as above. Should i keep increasing by 0.02 until it reaches 0.9v or is once enough


----------



## jibber4568 (Nov 3, 2007)

0.02 increase didnt help though. Half life 2 still froze in the same position as last time


----------



## jibber4568 (Nov 3, 2007)

Hey sorry to bump this but was hoping someone might have some other suggestions as to what might be causing my problems.

Its really frustrating having spent all this money on the new machine and these games

Cheers again to those that have posted so far


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

yes go up a bit futher


----------



## jibber4568 (Nov 3, 2007)

ok, how far should i really go? Never done this before so i dont want to keep doing it and then break something. Cheers bud


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it's listed as running between 1.9 and 2v
your reading of 1.8 is low and if correct could be the problem
i am wondering if the reading is correct,i would have thought easytune would have reported the ram voltage
see what everest reports it as
http://www.321download.com/


----------



## jibber4568 (Nov 3, 2007)

Everest didn't give me any results for the SPD. 
However in Easytune in advanced mode there does appear to be a section for setting the ram voltage. It says it is already on 2.0V if this is correct (see below), and can only increase 0.1 at a time rather than 0.02.

Also i requested a report from Everest and it appeared to say something about there being no power supply to my graphics card, now im pretty sure this is connected and as i said earlier a couple of games work fine. Is there anyway of testing this within the system rather than just physically or is this likely to mean nothing. The report for this is also posted below.


```
--------[ EVEREST Home Edition (c) 2003-2005 Lavalys, Inc. ]------------------------------------------------------------

    Version                                           EVEREST v2.20.405
    Homepage                                          http://www.lavalys.com/
    Report Type                                       Quick Report
    Computer                                          ELLIOT-PC
    Generator                                         Elliot
    Operating System                                  Microsoft Windows Vista Home Edition 6.0.6000 (WinVista Beta)
    Date                                              2007-11-04
    Time                                              16:50


--------[ Printers ]----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [ Microsoft XPS Document Writer (Default) ]

    Printer Properties:
      Printer Name                                      Microsoft XPS Document Writer
      Default Printer                                   Yes
      Share Point                                       Not shared
      Printer Port                                      XPSPort:
      Printer Driver                                    Microsoft XPS Document Writer (v6.00)
      Device Name                                       Microsoft XPS Document Writer
      Print Processor                                   WinPrint
      Separator Page                                    None
      Availability                                      Always
      Priority                                          1
      Print Jobs Queued                                 0
      Status                                            Unknown

    Paper Properties:
      Paper Size                                        Letter, 8.5 x 11 in
      Orientation                                       Portrait
      Print Quality                                     600 x 600 dpi Color


--------[ Debug - PCI ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    B20 D10000 F01:  ?
                  
      Offset 00:  86 80 34 29  00 00 00 00  02 00 03 0C  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  58 14 04 50 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B20 D10000 F01:  ?
                  
      Offset 00:  86 80 35 29  00 00 00 00  02 00 03 0C  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  58 14 04 50 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B20 D10000 F01:  ?
                  
      Offset 00:  86 80 36 29  00 00 00 00  02 00 03 0C  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  58 14 04 50 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B20 D10000 F01:  ?
                  
      Offset 00:  86 80 37 29  00 00 00 00  02 00 03 0C  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  58 14 04 50 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B20 D10000 F01:  ?
                  
      Offset 00:  86 80 38 29  00 00 00 00  02 00 03 0C  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  58 14 04 50 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B20 D10000 F01:  ?
                  
      Offset 00:  86 80 39 29  00 00 00 00  02 00 03 0C  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  58 14 04 50 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B20 D10000 F01:  ?
                  
      Offset 00:  86 80 3A 29  00 00 00 00  02 00 03 0C  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  58 14 06 50 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B20 D10000 F01:  ?
                  
      Offset 00:  86 80 3C 29  00 00 00 00  02 00 03 0C  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  58 14 06 50 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B20 D10000 F01:  ?
                  
      Offset 00:  02 10 80 72  00 00 00 00  9A 00 00 03  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B20 D10000 F01:  ?
                  
      Offset 00:  02 10 A0 72  00 00 00 00  9A 00 00 03  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B20 D10000 F01:  ?
                  
      Offset 00:  86 80 20 29  00 00 00 00  02 00 01 01  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  58 14 02 B0 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B20 D10000 F01:  ?
                  
      Offset 00:  86 80 26 29  00 00 00 00  02 00 01 01  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  58 14 02 B0 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B20 D10000 F01:  ?
                  
      Offset 00:  7B 19 63 23  00 00 00 00  02 00 01 01  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  58 14 00 B0 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B20 D10000 F01:  ?
                  
      Offset 00:  EC 10 68 81  00 00 00 00  01 00 00 02  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  58 14 00 E0 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B20 D10000 F01:  ?
                  
      Offset 00:  E4 14 18 43  00 00 00 00  02 00 00 02  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  E4 14 01 70 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B20 D10000 F01:  ?
                  
      Offset 00:  86 80 4E 24  00 00 00 00  92 00 00 08  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  58 14 00 50 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B20 D10000 F01:  ?
                  
      Offset 00:  86 80 16 29  00 00 00 00  02 00 00 08  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  58 14 01 50 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B20 D10000 F01:  ?
                  
      Offset 00:  86 80 3E 29  00 00 00 00  02 00 00 08  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  58 14 02 A0 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B20 D10000 F01:  ?
                  
      Offset 00:  86 80 40 29  00 00 00 00  02 00 00 08  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  58 14 01 50 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B20 D10000 F01:  ?
                  
      Offset 00:  86 80 46 29  00 00 00 00  02 00 00 08  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  58 14 01 50 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B20 D10000 F01:  ?
                  
      Offset 00:  86 80 48 29  00 00 00 00  02 00 00 08  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  58 14 01 50 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B20 D10000 F01:  ?
                  
      Offset 00:  86 80 C0 29  00 00 00 00  02 00 00 08  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  58 14 00 50 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B20 D10000 F01:  ?
                  
      Offset 00:  86 80 C1 29  00 00 00 00  02 00 00 08  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  58 14 00 50 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B20 D10000 F01:  ?
                  
      Offset 00:  86 80 30 29  00 00 00 00  02 00 00 08  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  58 14 01 50 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 


--------[ Debug - Video BIOS ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    C000:0000  U.|.w...................8.....IBMd.............. 761295520......
    C000:0040  ??..............09/02/07 03:13..6....$...7.........\Ah.....r....
    C000:0080  X1950 Pro.ATOM71\TE.RV570.PCI_EXPRESS.DDR3...X1950 Pro 16*32*8 B
    C000:00C0  IOS 700m/575e                                         ..   ...YO
    C000:0100  U HAVE NOT CONNECTED THE POWER CABLE TO YOUR VIDEO CARD.PLEASE R
    C000:0140  EFER TO THE 'GETTING STARTED GUIDE' FOR PROPER HARDWARE INSTALLA
    C000:0180  TION....(C) 1988-2005, ATI Technologies Inc. .ATOMBIOSBK-ATI VER
    C000:01C0  009.013.001.022.000000.R57PHY.ts1  .312013  .25821   .PROT    .A
    C000:0200  99931\a99902.txt....$...ATOM......]...R.........8.......PCIR...r
    C000:0240  ........|.......ATI ATOMBIOS..O.*...........Z`p4.%..xF.*O......(
    C000:0280  .......a...fPfQfRfSfUfVfW...h..(.f........f.2...*.....(%..%..%..
    C000:02C0  %........f......4..4.t.f.\.f.L.;.u...f.^.f.N........6...<Xu..F..
    C000:0300  ...0......3......f......9..b......$..%.6%.w...`..a.4..4.t..LP...
    C000:0340  ..).f.....&(...fP...(.. .....fXt.. f.......f_f^f]f[fZfYfX......U
    C000:0380  ......F.f3..F....F..R......;Z....]..>...u.............f....e....
    C000:03C0  [email protected]|..i..~......m.........c.............c..c..


--------[ Debug - Unknown ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    Motherboard     05/21/2007-P35-ICH9-6A79OG0BC-00
    Motherboard     DMIMOBO: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. P35C-DS3R
    Motherboard     DMISYS: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. P35C-DS3R
    Motherboard     Intel P35 BIOS for P35C-DS3R F2
    PCI/AGP         1002-7280: Radeon X1950 Pro [NoDB]
    PCI/AGP         1002-72A0: Radeon X1950 Pro Secondary [NoDB]
    PCI/AGP         10EC-8168: Realtek RTL8168/8111 Family PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.0) [NoDB]
    PCI/AGP         14E4-4318: Broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter [NoDB]
    PCI/AGP         197B-2363: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller [NoDB]
    PCI/AGP         8086-244E: Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 244E [NoDB]
    PCI/AGP         8086-2916: Intel(R) ICH9R LPC Interface Controller - 2916 [NoDB]
    PCI/AGP         8086-2920: Intel(R) ICH9 4 port Serial ATA Storage Controller 1 - 2920 [NoDB]
    PCI/AGP         8086-2926: Intel(R) ICH9 2 port Serial ATA Storage Controller 2 - 2926 [NoDB]
    PCI/AGP         8086-2930: Intel(R) ICH9 Family SMBus Controller - 2930 [NoDB]
    PCI/AGP         8086-2934: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2934 [NoDB]
    PCI/AGP         8086-2935: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2935 [NoDB]
    PCI/AGP         8086-2936: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2936 [NoDB]
    PCI/AGP         8086-2937: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2937 [NoDB]
    PCI/AGP         8086-2938: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2938 [NoDB]
    PCI/AGP         8086-2939: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2939 [NoDB]
    PCI/AGP         8086-293A: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 293A [NoDB]
    PCI/AGP         8086-293C: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 293C [NoDB]
    PCI/AGP         8086-293E: High Definition Audio Controller [NoDB]
    PCI/AGP         8086-2940: Intel(R) ICH9 Family PCI Express Root Port 1 - 2940 [NoDB]
    PCI/AGP         8086-2946: Intel(R) ICH9 Family PCI Express Root Port 4 - 2946 [NoDB]
    PCI/AGP         8086-2948: Intel(R) ICH9 Family PCI Express Root Port 5 - 2948 [NoDB]
    PCI/AGP         8086-29C0: Intel(R) G33/G31/P35 Express Chipset Processor to I/O Controller - 29C0 [NoDB]
    PCI/AGP         8086-29C1: Intel(R) G33/G31/P35 Express Chipset PCI Express Root Port - 29C1 [NoDB]


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The names of actual companies and products mentioned herein may be the trademarks of their respective owners.
```


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

hello jibber i have the same motherboard as you.as dai pointed out about the ram voltage.i would go ahead,and bump the memory 0.1.that is what i did for my ram as it has the same voltages as your ram.


----------



## jibber4568 (Nov 3, 2007)

pharoah said:


> hello jibber i have the same motherboard as you.as dai pointed out about the ram voltage.i would go ahead,and bump the memory 0.1.that is what i did for my ram as it has the same voltages as your ram.


I assume you mean bumping the voltage up to 2.1V. Is it ok to do this in easytune or is it best to do it in the bios


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you would have to check if the card requires an extra power leaed and if it is connected i am not familiar with ati
i doubt there is anything amiss as you would expect the to be no screen if it was required and not connected i will ask someone else using this m/b to have a look at the thread they are not online at the moment though


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

is the bios reading it as 2.0v,or one of those programs?


----------



## jibber4568 (Nov 3, 2007)

pharoah said:


> is the bios reading it as 2.0v,or one of those programs?


Easytune. Thought i had posted the image above but must of missed it.
However cpu-z still reports it as 1.8v


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

ok then i bet that is correct.my board defaulted my ram to 1.8v which is what i assumed yours did.if it is at 2.0v then it should be ok.have you checked your ram with memtest?


----------



## jibber4568 (Nov 3, 2007)

pharoah said:


> ok then i bet that is correct.my board defaulted my ram to 1.8v which is what i assumed yours did.if it is at 2.0v then it should be ok.have you checked your ram with memtest?


Yeah i wrote it to disk and booted with it but was a little confused as how to run it as there was a number of different options. Is there any info online on best way to run it or is it as simple as just running a test.

Cheers


----------



## jibber4568 (Nov 3, 2007)

dai said:


> you would have to check if the card requires an extra power leaed and if it is connected i am not familiar with ati
> i doubt there is anything amiss as you would expect the to be no screen if it was required and not connected i will ask someone else using this m/b to have a look at the thread they are not online at the moment though


Cheers Dai, thanks for all your help so far, much appreciated


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

did the testing start when you booted from it?if it did just leave the options alone,and let it run.


----------



## jibber4568 (Nov 3, 2007)

Tried running memtest twice. Appeared to stall/freeze both times on 2min 10sec and 2min 21sec on test 4


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

are you running it on 1 stick at a time


----------



## jibber4568 (Nov 3, 2007)

Not sure just let it boot up and it started the test on its own


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you have to physically remove a stick
run memtest
swap the sticks over and run it on the second
when you run it with both sticks in it erronous results


----------



## jibber4568 (Nov 3, 2007)

dai said:


> you have to physically remove a stick
> run memtest
> swap the sticks over and run it on the second
> when you run it with both sticks in it erronous results


Cool cheers. ill give it another go now


----------



## jibber4568 (Nov 3, 2007)

Ran memtest on one stick at a time and both sticks stalled/froze on test 5, 4min 23sec


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

run the ms one 
http://oca.microsoft.com/en/windiag.asp


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

have you checked your memory timings to make sure they are correct?you can access the advanced memory controls by hitting ctrl,and f1 when on the main bios screen.


----------



## jibber4568 (Nov 3, 2007)

ok will do that now, what should my memory timings be, or what should i be looking for.

Cheers


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

before i answer that i want to confirm is this your ram?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820144071


----------



## jibber4568 (Nov 3, 2007)

pharoah said:


> before i answer that i want to confirm is this your ram?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820144071


It is indeed


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

ok then the timings should be 4-4-4-12.see the first 4 numbers of my ram.be sure your's say 4-4-4-12.


----------



## jibber4568 (Nov 3, 2007)

I assume you mean each of the clocks.

It appears mine aren't what they should be if thats what you meant.

Is mine currently 5-5-5-18 or am i wrong


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

yes they are.lower than normal timings wont cause the ram to act up though.you may want to set them to there proper timings though.it will speed up the performance.it may not solve this issue though.


----------



## jibber4568 (Nov 3, 2007)

Changed the memory timings and as you said, it didn't help my problems at all.

Ran the ms memory tester and that also froze on test 4


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

why dont you double check all your power supply connections.especially those on the power supply itself make sure they are seated well.


----------



## jibber4568 (Nov 3, 2007)

Yeah already done that, everything seems fine


----------



## jibber4568 (Nov 3, 2007)

Does the fact that my games freeze in the same way as when i run memtest indicate a problem somewhere. Would this be a memory error (even though it brand new) or a cpu error somewhere


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

lift the voltage up again you can go as high as 2.4
the problem can be caused by from the searches i have done by faulty
psu
m/b
cpu
ram


----------



## jibber4568 (Nov 3, 2007)

Went up to 2.2 with no improvement. Was advised elsewhere though not to go up to 2.4 as could cause permenant damage.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the link you stated was your ram rates it to 2.4v in the specs
being as there is no improvment i would set it back to what it was 
then take it back and tell them to fix it,there should be no problems when you buy a new custom built computer
they have the parts available to swap over and check with,even if you had the parts it would probably void your warranty if you attempted it yourself


----------



## jibber4568 (Nov 3, 2007)

Built the machine myself is the first one i have built from scratch.

Gonna take the memory to a mates house tomorrow and try and run memtest on it there. Hopefully then if it still freezes or not i will know if my ram is dodgy or if the problem lies elsewhere.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if it was crashing because of ram you would expect a bsod error saying so
i would start off with swapping in a quality 650w psu to see if that cures it
no bsod error message usually indicates heat or power problem just about everything else gives a bsod error message indicating the problem


----------



## jibber4568 (Nov 3, 2007)

Ok cheers dai.

Hmm not sure how im gonna get round that spent all my $$ on this machine and don't think i know anyone who has one i could borrow. May have to leave it a bit till i have some cash.

However i am still confused as to how i can run flight simulator X and Pro Evo 2008 without any problems


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the other probably pulls more power


----------



## jibber4568 (Nov 3, 2007)

Ok spose i will have to spned what money i've got on a new psu. Would like to stay with Corsair so i can just slip it in without having to change all the cabling.

They don't do a 650W. Do you think this 620W would be suffiicient
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-004-CS&groupid=701&catid=123&subcat=823


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

yes that would do how long have you had the other one where you bought it may exchange it for the 620 and you only pay the difference,or if the 620 does not fix take it back for a small restocking fee


----------



## jibber4568 (Nov 3, 2007)

Had the 520 for about 3 weeks. Ill give them a call tomorrow. Hopefully they will be up for swapping them if i pay the difference.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check your p/messages


----------



## jibber4568 (Nov 3, 2007)

Cheers Dai.

Done a few things today.

Swapped in some different ram, still froze in memtest.

Called them up regarding psu, guy i spoke to said that there shouldn't be a problem, said he had the same psu on a better and more power consuming system then mine. However if faulty they would replace. So starting to think psu is fine.

One thing did just occur to me though. When i got everything i forgot to get some thermal paste so for the tmie being put it together without. 
Although cpu temps seem ok gonna get some tomorrow and give that a go.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

don't run it without paste


----------



## jibber4568 (Nov 3, 2007)

Had paste all along, just me loosing my mind. lol

Done a few things, another bios upgrade etc and seem to have improvement. Can play half life 2 now but i havent played it for a great period of time yet. This is because i got call of duty 4 yesterday, this works fine but freezes after 15/20 min. Im fairly sure it has to be a temp problem somewhere.

My cpu can sit idle at about 20-25 degrees. When cod4 crashes upon restart cpu will be at approx 45 degrees. Ran prime95 last night for about 20 min to test 10. Nothing froze but cpu fluctuated between 48 and 51 degrees. Is this too hot and likely to be whats causing this??


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

when you checked the cpu paste did you clean it off and renew it


----------



## jibber4568 (Nov 3, 2007)

dai said:


> when you checked the cpu paste did you clean it off and renew it


Yep


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

no error message 
psu


----------



## jibber4568 (Nov 3, 2007)

nope.
Havent tryed psu, that is now my absolute last resort due to it being quite difficult for me getting another one to try for now.
Are those temps too high or should they be ok.

However i have just played call of duty 4 for 30-40 min without any crashes even though it crashed twice last night.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

51c on the cpu is fine.


----------

